# Where to catch Bull Minnows?



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure if this will work, but can anyone offer advice on where I can catch some bull minnows in my bait net? I know how to throw it well, but I specifically want bull minnows and they seem tough for me to find. I use lures alot, but occasionally I do like to use bull minnows and finger mullet. I'm just looking for a place to make a few throws and get about 2 dozen quick and easy. PM me if you'd rather. Any help would be very appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

try east of portofino in the sound, I have caught tons out there the last month


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I forgot to say that I would be fishing in the Pensacola area. Thanks!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ive always had luck finding them at the mouths of bayous.I fish over here on the santa rosa side of the bay though. Hope you got a quick release though cause them jokers are fast lol


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with BigRed38, the mouth of bayous and creeks emptying into the bay. If you use Google Earth look for the sand bars that form where the bayou or creek enters the bay. Blackwater Bay has lots of them. The mouth of Bayou Texar south of the railroad tracks or the the mouth of Bayou Chico at Sanders Beach might be a good place in town to try.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Anywhere you see the tall marsh grasses, and especially where there is a cut back into the mainland, even if its just a small tidal creek or pond.

good luck



PS: *secret* don't tell anyone....mix some corn meal and menhaden oil....then take it with you, mix that mixture in small quantitieswith wet sand.....bring the baits to you then cast the net!


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

how do you get menhaden oil?


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

where do i get menhaden oiloke


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

They sell it in jugs at any of the tackle shops


----------

